# A A Johnson



## laurie bartle (Nov 9, 2013)

Sorry Title should have been A R Johnson

Hi All, I administer a family Ancestry page and one of the family sent the following message can you help, it would be great if there is a reference, photos of the cemetery headstone or location. Thanks Laurie.

From Terry Lond:
Hi
Have a relative from Grimsby who is searching for info on his G/father who died Wed 15 July 1942 on-board GY 851 St Volesus
at Iceland and is supposed buried in Retjavik cemetery.
His G/father is named A R Johnson and wishes if you have any-one who is clever on Trawler men history. He has been to Iceland and could not find the grave
Terry.


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Not sure if I have been involved in this one before but rings a bell somewhere in the back of my mind.
Archibald Richmond Johnson died from heart failure in Iceland from loss of blood from injuries received after being trapped by a Warp. The Deaths at Sea Register only states place of death Iceland with no burial detail mentioned.

Regards
Hugh


----------



## laurie bartle (Nov 9, 2013)

Thanks Hugh, I saw a post about another person on the ship in 1941 and a photo of the ship, but the info you gave Ive passed on and thank you so much. Regards Laurie.


----------



## laurie bartle (Nov 9, 2013)

Just to complete the story I have found a photo of a Headstone in Scartho Road cemetery Grimsby it says in loving memory of my dear son Archibald Johnson Died at Sea 15 July 1942 aged 30 years thanks again for the help appreciated


----------



## yrsalif (Nov 8, 2020)

Hi! 
Is someone still active on this forum? 
I might have some information.


----------

